

The Daily Go Programming Newspaper - rubyphunk
http://www.newspaper.io/golang

======
axaxs
Do/will you offer the contents in web form, or archive them somehow? I
generally prefer this format, but even if not, would like to see what exactly
I'd be signing up for. Just my suggestions.

------
rubyphunk
Hey axaxs and mmgutz,

thanks for your feedback! I'm totally going to add archives to the web page.
Its the very next step.

Cheers Andreas

------
mmgutz
No sample? And you want my e-mail?

